# Anyone taking Guaifenisen for Fibro?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am experiencing a major flare up of Fibromyalgia the last two days. Not sure if it is weather related, work related, or stress related. Could be a combo. I have taken Guaifenisen in the past. I felt like I had been struck down by a freight train the first week, but then after that I felt so much better. I am not the best person in the world to stay on medication regular (except antidepressant and blood pressure meds). I have thought about trying it again, but just as the doctor predicted; I would feel worse before I felt better...and to be honest..I dread that feeling. If I knew someone else was having good results it might encourage me to give it another try. I understand it is suppose to rid your body of toxins. Is this your understanding if you take it? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I read the book (by Dr. St Amand, I think?) and decided not to do it. I'm glad it worked for you in the past, how long did you feel worse for?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MrsMason...If I recall correctly, it was one week. I had a doctor from India to come into my office on business, and I ask her about a rememdy and she suggested the guaifenisen. She told me I would get worse before I felt better. She seemed to know her stuff. She has moved out of town now. I wish I knew how to contact her.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Dumb question here, but could you make it through another week of feeling worse to feel better in the long run? From what I read the treatment only claims to be effective when you cut out certain other things from your repertoire (diet/cosmetics/etc). Is that the program you were on?


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

There is a book out there by Dr. Devin Starlanyl(I think thats the spelling) EXCELLENT BOOK RE FIBRO AND MYOFACHIAL PAIN SYNDROME!!!! She talks about using gui (guaifenisen)in the book,she is a MD with severe,severe fibro the book is great because she is a PATIENT and a MD! She understands the disrespect fibro suffereers often recieve from health care "professionals".You could check it out at the library,or buy it.I myself have never tried gui, but my impression from my limited reading on the subject is that it does get worse before it gets better....but I have heard some success stories,I am too chicken to try it yet myself.If I do,I will post results for sll to see here on Fibro board.Hope you feel better soon!!!!!!Celticlady


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I'm wondering if it helps to loosen the thickened secretions. I seem to have a problem with this in my sinuses. The only problem that I see is that these preparations often contain citric acid which sends my ibs into a tailspin. I really should write the pharmaceuticals about many of their medications that contain this. Obviously they use it as a preservative and a flavoring to make the med taste/go down better. Who knows what they would use in its place.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi everyone,I have been on guai for years, started it for my post nasal drip and allergies. Maybe that is why my FM is somewhat mild. I think the reason it is getting a little worse this year is from the flu vaccine I took. I haven't had a flu shot in 15 years and I let the dr talk me into it this year. Big mistake for me. Anyway, my advice for guai is to start VERY SLOWLY. I start with 300 mg and work up to about 600mg the next week. Some people take anywhere from 1200 mg to 2400 mg. Yes, it does help my sinus drainage. As far as the protocol, I don't follow it to a "T" like Dr. St Armand says. I basically stay away from asperin products. I haven't changed cosmetics, use Ivory soap, and really haven't done a thing with my diet. I did notice a flare when I increase it too fast for my nasal drip---I should be taking a lot more but told my allergist that I must increase very gradually. He doesn't quite understand the FM thing--but how many drs do?Tania


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Mrs. Mason, no question seems dumb to me when your desperate to find relief. I guess I have been feeling better on the Prozac to the point that not feeling like getting out of bed to go to work, dragging through the day, then coming home to do routine housework with every effort I can muster seems a bit discouraging to me. But, the antidepressant may countereact some of the major energy sapping. Just call me whinny...it does loosen mucus. I was not on the program where you had to watch for the ingredients in cosmetics or food. It just simply seemed to help rid toxins, and I feel sure they were eliminated through the skin by sweating, or through the bowels and urine. I was taking pure gui from the doctor. I started at 600 mgs. a day. Could have been taking to much starting out. Don't know.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I considered doing the Gui regime about 3 years ago or so. I read Dr. Amand's book. By the time I did enough research on all the products, etc. that I was using on a daily basis (things I would have to change if I did the regime) and looked around to see what I could replace them with, and then talked to my Doc and asked him if he was willing to prescribe the tablet form of Gui that Dr. Armand recommended---and then my Doc telling me it was a "wild goose chase" and I shouldn't be so taken in by all these so called "cures", I gave up on it all.I have to say here that I don't think my Doc is very open to other means of treating the Fibro. I think it was very wrong of him to tell me those things. What would it have cost him to let me try it and to monitor me periodically to see if there were any changes? Just his ego!!It is my understanding that Dr. Armand does not want a person to take the liquid form of Gui because it contains alcohol and, I believe, something else. He wants you to take the table form. In the U.S. you need a prescription for the tablet form. The other reason for taking tablets is the fact that you can increase or decrease the dose a lot easier. (At least if I remember right).The other thing I remember is that my Doc told me that the Gui would most likely make the problem with "C" worse.But, dog gone it, I have constant nasal drainage that drives me up the wall. I have to carry Kleenex with me where ever I go. It sure would be nice not to have that problem. My Allergist told me that because I have Barrett's Esophagitis, one body part calls to another and I will always have a sinus drainage problem. The stomach acid washes up into the esophagus and so the esophagus sends the message to the brain that it needs mucus to wash the acid away! Amazing what the body will do to try to help itself, huh?Remember, though, that if you do try the Gui regime, it is suppose to be a life long thing along with life long dietary and beauty and health aid changes.Let us know how you're doing if you do try it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm intrigued by it all, I must admit. I can understand not wanting to feel worse in the beginning. That is a major drawback in my opinion. Keep us posted!(On a side note, Feisty, my dad also suffers from Barrot's Esophagus [sp?])


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Guaifenesin? Isn't that Robitussin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Mucus? That's all my body does is produce mucus either optical, Olfactory supersensitivity in general, upper and lower respiratory tracts and G.I. tract.What's up with all of that anyway?


----------

